# Secret Santa



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok , the time has come to start preparing for Secret Santa. :biggrin: 

For now, we need names of who is going to be participating. If it's ok with everyone, I think we'll keep to Paris' questionare from last year. I think it was very specific. If you have any questions you can email me at: [email protected] Please sign in here if you'd like to participate. It gives everyone a good 2 months to sign in for this and participate. What do you all think? I think a gift between $20-30 would be very suitable and makes sure no one's feelings get hurt. Also, I want to add that if YOU have 2 dogs, then you either need to take someone else with 2 dogs OR let us know whether you wouldn't mind taking 2 seperate people. 

*DEADLINE to sign up is October 15. You will have your secret santa by October 25th along with their questionare. Shipping deadline is December 5 to ensure everyone gets their gifts BEFORE the holidays arrive *

EDITED TO ADD: For those who decide they do NOT need or want gifts, but want to participate, you may ask that instead of gifts, that a donation be made to YOUR choice of Rescue! Sound good?! Thanks Patricia for a great idea :thumbsup:

*Spoiled Maltese Holiday Exchange*
E-mail Address: *[email protected] *

Holiday to celebrate? (ie: Chanukah, Christmas, Kwanza)

Number of dogs that will be participating in the Exchange:

If more than one, is it ok to participate with more than one household ie: seperate shipping addresses?

Willing to take people outside the US?


Name (First & Last): 
Address: 
City, State, Zip:

Screen Name on Spoiled Maltese: 
Furbaby’s Name: 
Fubaby’s Gender:

Furbaby’s Weight:
Furbaby’s Measurements
Neck: 
Chest: 
Length:

Types of toys your furbaby likes: 

Types of treats your furbaby likes: 

Types of toys your furbaby dislikes: 

Types of treats your furbaby dislikes: 

Does your furbaby wear clothes? 

Does your furbaby wear bows? If so, barrette backing or bands? 

Does your furbaby use collars or harnesses? 

Does your furbaby have any type of allergies to certain foods or treats? 

Is there anything in particular you would like your furbaby to have or not have?



Additional information and/or comments regarding your furbaby: 


*End questionare*

*Let me know anything you'd like to add or any thoughts! Feel free to PM me !*

*PLEASE REMEMBER TO GET YOUR QUESTIONARE FILLED OUT TO ME AT [email protected] BY OCTOBER 15. *

*List of who's participating 


Those who have filled out Questionare and sent to me:
camfan
JenniferHope423
Andrea&Luci
Schatzi's_mom
Lacie's_mom
IamMomtoMissy
MelanieJ
2MaltMom
Jifner
Deuce
Lucy_Owns_Me
3MaltMom
Phesty
lillady
TheButtercup
vjw
Kara
joyandzoeysmom
aprildawn 
lynnecpa
May468
Belle'sMum
Julie718
Krystal
Matilda'sMommy
Mia&Cody'sMom
AlohafromKristie
Jasmyne'sMom
Desiree
MandyMc65
Furbaby'sMommie
Pacino's Mommy
belibaby14
Samson'sMom
Dr.Jaimie
CritterKrazy
Missy&Maggie
TheBoyz
binnieBee
Linus McDuff
Minnie's Mom
WoofLife
IttyBoo
Bentleyboy
Alvar's Mom
2Maltese2Love
BabyGizmo
revakb
lonestar
Baby Gizmo
2Maltese2Love
KAB
RubyJeansMom
dogloverx3
Harley & Dakota's Mum
Boom Boom's Mom
lahcart
Dexters my Man
BeckyBC03
PreciousPrince
Jadey
Ladysmom
Sophiesmom


Thanks everyone and this is going to be a lot of fun!!

Andrea*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Excellent! We're in!

Should we just copy & paste the questionnaire into a word document or something & email it to you? Would it be any easier for you if we named the word file with our screen name or something?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Excellent! We're in!
> 
> Should we just copy & paste the questionnaire into a word document or something & email it to you? Would it be any easier for you if we named the word file with our screen name or something?[/B]



I don't think it's necessary. What I will do is print out each questionare and put in a folder and file under secret santa. I'll do it in alphabetical order to ensure an easy find  

Make SURE you put your SM ID though! 

Andrea


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

We will be in!! It was so much fun last year!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We will be in for sure-how fun! This will be our first year-we are secret santa virgins :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Kea and I are in. We'll get the questionair to you soon.
WHOOO!! Here come the holiday's.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Ok , the time has come to start preparing for Secret Santa. :biggrin:
> 
> For now, we need names of who is going to be participating. If it's ok with everyone, I think we'll keep to Paris' questionare from last year. I think it was very specific. Tiffany, if you'd like to add anything let me know! Please sign in here if you'd like to participate. I think we should make the deadline for this at the end of October. It gives everyone a good 2 months to sign in for this and participate. What do you all think? I think a gift between $25-50 would be very suitable and makes sure no one's feelings get hurt. Also, I want to add that if YOU have 2 dogs, then you either need to take someone else with 2 dogs OR let us know whether you wouldn't mind taking 2 seperate people.
> 
> ...



I am definitely in if i am allowed. I live in South Africa.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in and I would be willing to take someone living overseas (non-U.S.)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I moved the master list to the top and will edit as people continue to send questionares! Remember, only 2 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

We are in too!! This is our first year! How fun!!!!!!! :chili: Do we PM you the questionaire?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> We are in too!! This is our first year! How fun!!!!!!! :chili: Do we PM you the questionaire?[/B]


Email me. My email is on the questionare! Yes, please e-mail when finished! Thanks!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

We're in too :chili: :chili: I can hardly wait :aktion033: How fun!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OH, this will be fun! Please include me (Pam aka "Camfan") I will email you the questionairre when I get a chance....thanks for doing this!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually don't particpate in Secret Santa since Lady is diabetic and can't get treats, doesn't play with toys and certainly doen't need any more bows or clothes! It wouldn't be fair to anyone who got her for their Secret Santa!

I've got a request, though. On the questionaire where it asks if your dog wears bows, could you also ask if they prefer bands or barrettes? I do a lot of bows for Secret Santa and have to depend on my memory if they are already bow customers or we have to guess if they are not. That would be a huge help!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I usually don't particpate in Secret Santa since Lady is diabetic and can't get treats, doesn't play with toys and certainly doen't need any more bows or clothes! It wouldn't be fair to anyone who got her for their Secret Santa![/B]



Common' Marg. My dogs don't really play with their toys - and they certainly don't need any clothes!
(I must admit, though, they do like treats)  

I do it, cause it's fun to buy for the other dogs. (and it's fun getting getting presents too :chili: )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And there are other things that might be sent -- like blankies or even pee pads -- all depends on the dogs age.

Andrea -- one other suggestion for the questionnaire. By the clothing section, you might want to ask the favorite color or something like that, so if we are getting clothes or bows for the furbaby, we would know which color is desired.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oo oooo! Alvar and I are in too! This sounds like great fun! I love to shop for doggie stuff :biggrin: and Alvar loves to open presents :huh: 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Me & Deuce are in Whoo Hoo :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, I edited to ask if people would want a bow with a barrette or bands? Please join in Marj, you can fill out on the questionare what you might be wanting for Marj..cute bowls, blankets?? You can put specifically what treats lady CAN eat and waht she might like! A new CC comb? something from petedge?

Andrea


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

More shopping......ooohhhh.....Mia and Cody are in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Well~ Even though I don't post much...we would love to be part of the Secret Santa--it's always so much fun!! Ruby Jean and Sooner are in! I will send in my info!! We love shopping for other furbabies!! :wub: Thank you to those who get this together I know it is alot of work! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so excited! Patricia (Samuelette) had the best idea! I can participate in Secret Santa and have the fun of buying for someone's Malt without the guilt of knowing Lady is impossible to buy for. I'm going to ask that Lady's Secret Santa gift be a donation to NMR! It's perfect since she's a rescue!

:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I think the donation is a nice idea for those who don't want the clothing, toys etc and already have..Everyone should be encouraged to donate to their choice of rescue in any event.

Andrea


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We have others who make and sell lovely bows too. I don't think it fair to single out just one bow maker. 
I also think the 25 to 50 is a bit out of line. It should be set at one price, otherwise some may not get what they give. Varying 5.00 is one thing
but double is another.
Not everyone can afford 50.00 plus shipping and it would be more fun to
keep it so everyone can participate who chooses to do so.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OK everyone listen up, I edited to add that if you do NOT need or want a gift, but want to participate, that you can request a donation be made to YOUR choice of rescue!! Sound good??!! Thanks again Patricia for the idea :smilie_daumenpos: :chili:

Andrea


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> We have others who make and sell lovely bows too. I don't think it fair to single out just one bow maker.
> I also think the 25 to 50 is a bit out of line. It should be set at one price, otherwise some may not get what they give. Varying 5.00 is one thing
> but double is another.
> Not everyone can afford 50.00 plus shipping and it would be more fun to
> keep it so everyone can participate who chooses to do so.[/B]


Good point, Brit. So any suggestions for pricing? Shall we say $20-30? I thought $50 was a bit steep too, but that was around last years rules. Personally I think $20-30 is PLENTY ..

BTW, I don't think anyone singled out one bow maker. Atleast I didn't see it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds much more reasonable. This way if others care to spend more privately they may but no one should be hesitant to join in due to high limit.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok Edited to say a price range of $20-30 is suggested! Good idea :smilie_daumenpos: I thought $50 was a little high, but wanted to try and stay within last years guidelines since everyone seemed happy. 

If someone spends more that is OK :thumbsup: but don't do it expecting the same back. 

I really hope EVERYONE can participate..and I think Brit made a good point saying that lowering the price range ensures that. No one needs to feel bad that they spent $25 and received a $50 gift.

Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> We have others who make and sell lovely bows too. I don't think it fair to single out just one bow maker. ....
> 
> keep it so everyone can participate who chooses to do so.[/B]


I must have missed something ... I didn't see one bow maker singled out... I think Andrea was just going to have people indicate whether they wanted barrettes or bands... I think that would be info that any bow maker would want, wouldn't it ? Or have I missed something?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Count me Indy and I in :thumbsup:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

list updated!! I hope Kallie and Catcher are participating  :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda and Muffy and me are in :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's right. I just mentioned that I get a lot of requests for Secret Santa bows and it would be helpful for me to know if bands or barrettes are preferred. I'm sure Kalelyn, Jennifer or even a bow maker who isn't a member here would appreciate knowing that information.

Kind of a silly comment IMO. The SS questionaire asks for weight and measurements. Whichever of our many talented SM dressmakers or company you chose to buy from, you still need that information. 

Whether you prefer bands or barrettes on bows is the same thing.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, nobody thought you meant otherwise..it was a smart thing to add to the questionare and that's why it's there. Everyone should be able to add on and participate. I personally think it was a great suggestion! And I'm sure loads of puppy mommy's on the receiving end will give you 2 paws up!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

COUNT ME IN - I'll measure today . Sarah P.S Thanks for the nice offer Andrea :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422367
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj, it was not a comment but a statement. I don't want others left out. That's all. I've bought bows from you and am buying from others also. 
I don't think it was silly at all.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

> OK everyone listen up, I edited to add that if you do NOT need or want a gift, but want to participate, that you can request a donation be made to YOUR choice of rescue!! Sound good??!! Thanks again Patricia for the idea :smilie_daumenpos: :chili:
> 
> Andrea[/B]


First let me say as a mom to 4 rescues this is a very personal subject to me, if what I have to say offends anyone please take the time to consider the point of view of a person dedicated to rescues.

I had hoped that we are a group that would put its money where are mouths are, I have seen post after post of members being very upset with backyard breeders and puppymillers and was hoping instead of buying unneeded things for the spoiled maltese of our members we could forgo the few mintues of pleasure of opening a present to help the people and animals that aren't as blessed as ours. I personally don't see how anyone would feel good about even a 5$ gift knowing money could have used to help an animal in need.

I'm sure the members here with rescues can understand what I'm saying knowing that someones donation saved their dogs life.
Thanks Patricia


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patricia, it's a great thought, and I strongly suggest members to donate. I will definitely be donating this year to NMR but let me say that this shouldn't take away from the fun of others at the same time. We do plenty of things in life that are unessecary such as buying dogs instead of rescuing them, buying clothing and toys an things we don't need for ourselves. But at the same time it's Christmas and this is not to take away from others. I am keeping Secret santa on track. I suggest we open another thread and do a donation to a rescue as well ..maybe we can get a huge lump sum together to donate?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY Sarah! :chili:


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Duff is in as well. I just need to measure his fat a** tonight. :brownbag:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422360
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Patricia. We're so used to having so much we never consider the true gift of giving is to those who "need". 
We can also give to Liver Shunt foundations, etc. There are so many places where the money will go to serve a much more meaningful purpose than our living rooms. I've lost two from rescue and LS in the past two years. If you haven't done this you are missing the true "gift". This year let's give til it hurts to those little ones that always need our help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422403
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! 

For me, having my Secret Santa gift being a donation to rescue is perfect, but for other's it may not be. As Pam points out, many of us donate at holiday time and whether it be to Toys for Tots, the local food bank or the rescue of our choice, it is a personal choice.

I love a donation as an option for those of us with the dog who has everything like Lady. I don't want anyone to feel pressured to give up a gift when that will be so much fun, too, for most people.

I'd love to see a separate thread to get donations for the rescue of our choice.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's kind of like at my office -- we're adopting a family for Christmas -- BUT -- we're also having a Holiday Party for Fun. I don't think that people will give less to the family because they are doing a small gift exchange at the Holiday party.

I propose that we do a community donation thread and take up a big collection for the rescues or research. If we get enough, maybe we can split it among a few organizations.

Remember, we collectively donated a lot of money towards the little Sausage's vet bills and many only gave $5-10 but all together, it really added up.

Patricia -- are you able to coordinate the donation portion? I'm willing to help if you need me to.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd like to see our hearts go out and do this instead of gifts this year. Think of the difference it can make?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn I agree, both shouldn't be a problem. It is Christmas. Are you going to give your children gifts at Christmas, even though there are starving children ? Of course! It's Christmas. Nobody is forcing anyone to participate in this. Anyone who wants in, is welcome. It's a SM tradition and it should stay, just as giving gifts to your kids as Pam said in the other thread. 

I will continue to update the list of people who are participating. And as said before if you don't want a gift and have enough, you are more than welcome to ask for a donation to YOUR choice of rescue as an alternative.  

Andrea


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> It's kind of like at my office -- we're adopting a family for Christmas -- BUT -- we're also having a Holiday Party for Fun. I don't think that people will give less to the family because they are doing a small gift exchange at the Holiday party.
> 
> I propose that we do a community donation thread and take up a big collection for the rescues or research. If we get enough, maybe we can split it among a few organizations.
> 
> ...


That's very sweet of you to offer. I am wondering what happened to Angelyn's offer to do Secret Santa. Seems like she was left in the dust on another thread.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, can't we even agree to have a little fun at Christmas!

I don't think one has to negate the other. For those who want to enjoy the Secret Santa, there is no reason, IMHO, not to do it. For those who want to donate through SM, there is a place for that, too. And in many cases, people will decide to take part in both.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Another thought, let's make sure to extend this to our Jewish members, too. Their fluffs can get Chanukah gifts!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually, I spoke with her and she told me if I needed any help she'd be here. She is a super sweetie :smilie_daumenpos: I have told her if she had any ideas to speak up and let me know. I'm sure when she has time to respond she will tell you that she is not upset. So to come here and try to make a wrong impression is quite silly! This Secret Santa is a BIG team effort by EVERYONE on SM. I am just here to help organize it. I hope everyone else knows that :biggrin: . Brit made a suggestion for a lower amount to be offered, I changed it..it is a TEAM effort. I want everyone to participate and have fun! 

Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Another thought, let's make sure to extend this to our Jewish members, too. Their fluffs can get Chanukah gifts![/B]


Awww, thanks, Marj .... I am Jewish but definitely can get in the Christmas spirit. Oh, and K & C are Unitarian!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was remembering how much fun Inbal had with her Chanukah "Secret Santa" gifts last year. Here's her Lady modeling some of them:


[attachment=25719:ladypup.jpg]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Actually, I spoke with her and she told me if I needed any help she'd be here. She is a super sweetie :smilie_daumenpos: I have told her if she had any ideas to speak up and let me know. I'm sure when she has time to respond she will tell you that she is not upset. So to come here and try to make a wrong impression is quite silly!
> Andrea[/B]


Excuse me. It was NOT silly. I merely said that I saw her offer and it seemed to have been lost in the dust on another thread. I see nothing at all silly about that, and, further, I was not making it anything but what it was. Frankly, since you never mentioned that you two had spoken and what was decided, I thought it was only fair to mention that she seemed left behind in her offer. 
There are a few of us on here who have feelings for other people besides ourselves.
What's with the attitude? I have other things to say right now, but in the interest of Christmas spirit I will stop.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Another thought, let's make sure to extend this to our Jewish members, too. Their fluffs can get Chanukah gifts![/B]



Good point! Is it appropriate to have this on the questionnaire - I'd hate to unwittingly offend anyone??


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Marj, how cute is that picture? I just love it!! Yes, if you celebrate Chanukah, please feel free to add that comment in your questionare. I don't want ANYONE left out! 


EDIT i'm adding it to the questionare..good idea!

I also changed instead of "Chrismas Exchange" to Holiday Exchange. I don't want anyone upset.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Oh Marj, how cute is that picture? I just love it!! Yes, if you celebrate Chanukah, please feel free to add that comment in your questionare. I don't want ANYONE left out!
> 
> 
> EDIT i'm adding it to the questionare..good idea!
> ...


Perfect! The more, the merrier!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*HEY!*

This is ridiculous, someone is trying to do a fun secret santa which we have done in the past, leave it at that, quit reading into posts and then posting things NOONE said. KNOCK IT OFF NOW and get this thread back on topic, its childish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is nothing wrong with donating, I do it year round, and there is NOT a thing wrong with having a FUN secret Santa, you may participate in whatever avenue you wish but dont bag on something or someone because its not what you agree with or want to do yourself, now, lets carry on :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you very much Joe.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> *HEY!*
> 
> This is ridiculous, someone is trying to do a fun secret santa which we have done in the past, leave it at that, quit reading into posts and then posting things NOONE said. KNOCK IT OFF NOW and get this thread back on topic, its childish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with donating, I do it year round, and there is NOT a thing wrong with having a FUN secret Santa, you may participate in whatever avenue you wish but dont bag on something or someone because its not what you agree with or want to do yourself, now, lets carry on :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thanks, Joe, for saying that. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a silly question....When do we know who we are buying for?? OH, and is there a time frame we should send our gifts? I have never done this before, so I am a little clueless!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Good question, Krystal. I am going to make the deadline for this by October 15. That should give plenty of time to shop and get things mailed out and received before Christmas. Lets make a shipping deadline of December 5 to ensure everyone gets the gifts in time. Sound good? I have edited the first page to say this!

Thanks for the wake up Krystal :thumbsup:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Good question, Krystal. I am going to make the deadline for this by October 15. That should give plenty of time to shop and get things mailed out and received before Christmas. Lets make a shipping deadline of December 5 to ensure everyone gets the gifts. Sound good?[/B]


Sounds great!! Thanks again for doing this! You have so many things to do and then to do this as well....you are GREAT!!! If you need any help, let me know!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I was hoping SM had something fun like this for the holidays :biggrin: This will be my first time participating in the SM Secret Santa. Eros and I are both very excited, so thanks for volunteering to coordinate this! :chili: Now I just need to measure my little man....

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Count me in too!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422466
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks girl! I really appreciate you saying that :wub: 
I just want everyone to have fun and I LOVE Christmas.. :w00t:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I LOVE Christmas too!! Well, the holidays...It is such a happy time and the Christmas trees and lights....oh I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I LOVE Christmas too!! Well, the holidays...It is such a happy time and the Christmas trees and lights....oh I cant wait!!!!![/B]


I second that! And don't forget the smell :wub: Christmas always gets me in a baking mood lol

<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Shiloh and I would like to participate


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422472
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Last Christmas time I had baked and decorated 120 dozen cookies as gifts, this year I think I am taking off. hahahaha I have baked Christmas Cookies every year as gifts for the last 13 years in a row and then 7 before that. I LOVE to bake but not sure about this year. What do you enjoy baking?
Melanie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Andrea, count us in too! This sounds like loads of fun! Do you match up people? How does that part of it work?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This sounds like so much fun! Please add Bailey & I to your list! We would love to participate.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn, I will pair people up when finished. 

I'm so glad your'e joining!!!! See you Tuesday


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422476
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last Christmas time I had baked and decorated 120 dozen cookies as gifts, this year I think I am taking off. hahahaha I have baked Christmas Cookies every year as gifts for the last 13 years in a row and then 7 before that. I LOVE to bake but not sure about this year. What do you enjoy baking?
Melanie

[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow that's a lot of cookies :HistericalSmiley: I enjoy baking all kinds of things really: cookies, cakes, breads...all from scratch. I usually just pick up one of the many baking books I own and pick something I've never made before that sounds good.

Speaking of yummy things...any chance you can add owner allergies to the questionaire incase someone would like to send a little something special for them too? :innocent: 

<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi count Snowball and Lily in on the fun! Thanks!

Stephanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the P's are in...just dont know if it will be 2 p's or 3 p's...but will know by the deadline


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

> the P's are in...just dont know if it will be 2 p's or 3 p's...but will know by the deadline [/B]



Are you getting a new baby Dr. Jamie? I get so excited :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Jaimie I'm so excited for you! We are thrilled that you're in!

Andrea


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422572
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i want a new one....and i know of some that will be available......and i have no hubby now to argue with about it...but a new house and car come first....will see if it is the right time after those purchases are made and if the pups give me that special feeling :biggrin:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how this works and what kind of gifts are appropriate? I have never participated in anything like this before, but it sounds like a lot of fun. My only fear is that I would disappoint someone :mellow: Do we get gift ideas for the person? Sorry for all of the goofy questions, but I am a worry wart. 

I just want to say Thanks, I think this is a really nice idea and I appreciate the time and effort that goes into planning something like this. Shoot we can't even plan a gift exchange 13 people in our unit at work and this seems like a pretty big task that you are doing. I am sure that it entails a lot of time and work during a very busy season for many of us. 

(I know I personally will need the extra cheer this year on Christmas ( I lost my Dad this past Christmas and I cannot even imagine what this year will be like.)


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you guys for organizing this!!! Luci and I had THE BEST time doing the Secret Santa last year and would love to do it again this year!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Can someone please tell me how this works and what kind of gifts are appropriate? I have never participated in anything like this before, but it sounds like a lot of fun. My only fear is that I would disappoint someone :mellow: Do we get gift ideas for the person? Sorry for all of the goofy questions, but I am a worry wart.
> 
> I just want to say Thanks, I think this is a really nice idea and I appreciate the time and effort that goes into planning something like this. Shoot we can't even plan a gift exchange 13 people in our unit at work and this seems like a pretty big task that you are doing. I am sure that it entails a lot of time and work during a very busy season for many of us.
> 
> (I know I personally will need the extra cheer this year on Christmas ( I lost my Dad this past Christmas and I cannot even imagine what this year will be like.)[/B]


Hi There, Please refer to the questionare on the original post. Each person fills that out and sends it to me :[email protected] You can sign up until October 15 and that is the deadline for the questionares to get to me. Then I will get back to you within a few days with your match and their questionare filled out completely.

Gifts for your babies are appropriate and measurements, along with dislikes and likes and wants are on the questionare!

Thanks, 
Andrea


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oooh, yeah, my curiosity is peeked Jaimie!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I talked it over with the Bogster, and he said "what presents for me, Yes, Yes, Yes".
Bogie does love to shop so we're in.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yay for Bogie, we are happy to have him :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will just be donating this year, but I hope everyone has a great time.. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie says count us in this year!!! Sounds like a lot of fun - except now I have to find the measuring tape. 

Linda and Sophie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That's great, you're added! :thumbsup: 

Dr. Jaimie, do we get pictures soon? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I will just be donating this year, but I hope everyone has a great time.. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> ANDREA :biggrin:[/B]


awesome :aktion033: 

I will be doing both, donating as always, and YES, my first ever participation in SS, count us in (although I havent told Kim yet :innocent: )


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chili: Yay Joe! We are SO excited to have you! :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

this sounds like too much fun to pass up. please count me in -i'll email you the info soon.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> :chili: Yay Joe! We are SO excited to have you! :chili:[/B]


dont be too excited, i'm not a good shopper and my SS may get a bag of coal :brownbag: j/k Kim will be involved so it will be ok :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I was remembering how much fun Inbal had with her Chanukah "Secret Santa" gifts last year. Here's her Lady modeling some of them:
> 
> 
> [attachment=25719:ladypup.jpg][/B]


She was my "secret santa" gal. I had so much fun buying all that for her Lady. :chili: :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> That's great, you're added! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dr. Jaimie, do we get pictures soon? LOL :biggrin:[/B]



even i dont have pictures  which is why im not sure yet...once i see the pics i will know...only 3weeks old right now


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Include Baby Gizmo. We didn't get to do it last year but we did it the year before and had a good time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Yes, all are welcome to join. I want as many people involved as possible for a GREAT secret santa this year!
> 
> So far those who have said yes (And I will edit this to ad more people)
> 
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY!!! I love gift exchanges! Count me and Miles in!! This will make for a very special first Christmas for my little man!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Alright Everyone! :chili: I am really pleased with the amount of participation so far :chili: Keep em coming! 

PM me with questions or you can email me: [email protected]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We could't particapate last year but Naddie would LOVE to join in this year!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> We could't particapate last year but Naddie would LOVE to join in this year!!![/B]



Awesome! So glad you and Naddie are able to participate this year


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Include Baby Gizmo. We didn't get to do it last year but we did it the year before and had a good time.[/B]


Add me also. Do we do the same as last year........fill out two forms if we have 2 maltese participating? Will we get two different people or another person with two maltese?

BTW..........the sweater and hair acccessory that Sugar is wearing was handmade by my Secret Santa last year.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

we would love to be join :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

added! :biggrin:


----------



## maebennett (Aug 13, 2007)

Jasmine and I are in and can't wait. I love to play secret Santa. :brownbag: 

Do I need to answer the questions and then email them to you?

Melinda


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Jasmine and I are in and can't wait. I love to play secret Santa. :brownbag:
> 
> Do I need to answer the questions and then email them to you?
> 
> Melinda[/B]



Yes please. [email protected] 

Andrea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe we can call this the Secret "Holiday" Santa so that no matter what holiday you celebrate, you can be included. Andrea, we may want to include something on the questionnaire to ask if the member celebrates Christmas, Chanuka, Kawnsa, etc.

Joe -- depending on who I draw -- my furbaby may be getting coal too. :smrofl: But I doubt it.

As far as donations go -- I will be starting a separate thread closer to the holidays to see if members want to pool their donations or to donate individually.

I told Patricia that I would coordinate donations if anyone is interested.

Lynn


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Yes, all are welcome to join. I want as many people involved as possible for a GREAT secret santa this year!
> 
> So far those who have said yes (And I will edit this to ad more people)
> 
> ...



I didn't see my name - do you only put them up after we've sent the form?
i'd better get to measuring.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Bailey,and I are in! I did'nt have him last year so this will be are first time being Secret Santa's. 
I will go finish filling ot the questionaire,and get it to you right away.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for adding us 
I might have missed this, since I have 3 furkids do I fill out 3 sepereate emails?
Sorry again!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Thanks for adding us
> I might have missed this, since I have 3 furkids do I fill out 3 sepereate emails?
> Sorry again![/B]


one email is fine. no problem


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea, I emailed you this morning, let me know that you got it.....when you get a chance.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea, I emailed you this morning, let me know that you got it.....when you get a chance.[/B]


:thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

To everyone else, please do not forget about the questionares, send them on over to: [email protected]  

Andrea


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

oh please add sophie and abbie in for the secret santa :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos: Added, but please don't forget to send your questionares in filled out! There is time, but don't forget  

Andrea


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been sort of out of the loop here lately, but please count Paris and me in. We had a lot of fun doing this last year.

For those that can't contribute to charities this year, maybe we could do a Christmas in July next year and gather contributions. Maybe make that an annual event, like our Secret Santa has become. Just a thought...........

Anyway, let me know if I can help you.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I've been sort of out of the loop here lately, but please count Paris and me in. We had a lot of fun doing this last year.
> 
> For those that can't contribute to charities this year, maybe we could do a Christmas in July next year and gather contributions. Maybe make that an annual event, like our Secret Santa has become. Just a thought...........
> 
> Anyway, let me know if I can help you.[/B]


I LOVE that idea..christmas in July for Charity! AWESOME! So glad you're joining. You did such a great job last year! 
Andrea


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm in for one, not six ~ LOL

I'm going with the donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Great idea!!! 

I'll also have fun shopping for another furbaby's gift. Hey maybe I'll get Marj, and she'll get me, then we won't have to shop at all ~ LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm in for one, not six ~ LOL
> 
> I'm going with the donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Great idea!!!
> 
> I'll also have fun shopping for another furbaby's gift. Hey maybe I'll get Marj, and she'll get me, then we won't have to shop at all ~ LOL[/B]


Actually, I'm excited about shopping, just not receiving. I think I am to that point in my life when it is definately more fun to give than to receive!

The great thing about a few of us only wanting donations to NMR means someone who would love to particpate, but really doesn't want to shop can join in the fun!  

Since Lady is a rescue, it would mean so much more to me to have a donation made in her name than it would to add to her vast wardrobe. I want to make sure as many Malts as possible have the chance to be spoiled like Miss Lady is and I can't think of a better way to acheive that than by contributing to NMR!

I think a Christmas in July fundraiser is a fabulous idea. Many of us get over extended with charities around Christmas time and that might be a better time to do it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423664
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so looking forward to shopping this year. This will be my first Christmas shopping for the twins. And my first Secret Santa shopping spree :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm in! We missed last year but we're looking forward to this years Secret Santa! How fun to shop for other peoples furbabys!!! :biggrin: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423684
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out! I am addicted to shopping for my grandaughter! Every time she comes to visit it's like Christmas!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ooooh! Oooooh! Josie and I are totally in!

I'll get the questionaire to you ASAP.

Josie says: Oh, how I do love shopping! And last year, I got a great box of stuff from Macy.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, I am definitely in...This will be my third year in it and it is soooo much fun. This year I will have to add Ralphie into it. I will be sending off the info very soon!!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

after a little hemming and hawing...count us in  

we didnt participate last year because we dont celebrate holidays (it's personal, not religious), but had a blast in the "birthday" exchange a couple of julys ago. we got some fab treats from kim and noelle (MaltAmore) that the buttercup STILL insists on getting on trips to the store 

(the buttercup would NOT be offended by a lump of coal... it's at least something she DOESN'T ALREADY HAVE!)

i may be poor, but i'm pretty darn creative with my giftgiving 

questionnaire coming soon, andrea


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Count Jax and I in. 

This is his first Christmas and our first Secret Santa! 
This should be so much fun! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I'll get my questionairre out shortly! Thanks for organizing everything. :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I will update everything soon. Nationals is in town and things have been VERY BUSY! I haven't forgotten about anyone B) 

Andrea


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

YIIPPEE!! Count Belle & I!! This will be our 1st yr. Can't wait!! I will measure Belle and email her info!! Thanks You for putting this together Andrea!! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I sent my form-hope you got it ok!!

Gena :biggrin:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

We haven't been around lately, but we would love to participate as we did last year. Peechie had a blast opening her gifts and we enjoyed buying for another furbaby  How soon do you need the info about Peechie??


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Me too!!! Yes Chloe and I


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

please count me and Louis in. i'll email the questionnaire later. it was so fun last year!

thx.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok updated :thumbsup: Thanks for the patience. Things were very busy this past week with Nationals!  

Andrea


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay, I would love to do it also.

I am In Aus, and have 2 dogs, and will take whoever I end up with. I will get the questions to you now.


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Andrea, Count Zoey , Joy and I in too! Finally had time to fill out the form and measure the girls. Of course, somebody wouldn't cooperate, until she saw her big sister standing there, like the lady she is[ zoey], getting measured. It's not easy measuring a dog in full coat!!l :w00t: 
Hugs, Robin and " The Girls"


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Updated :smilie_daumenpos: 

List of people who SAID they would participate has been updated as well. those who have actually SENT me their questionaires via email have been taken off the "said they would participate" form and moved to the received list. 

Keep the questionares coming! :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've emailed the questionaire this morning. Thanks for taking the time to do this! I wasn't here last year to participate, but am looking forward to doing it this year.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I've emailed the questionaire this morning. Thanks for taking the time to do this! I wasn't here last year to participate, but am looking forward to doing it this year.[/B]


 :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't forget to keep your questionares coming in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to try to remember to measure Tango and Tillie tonight!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ooooo, I don't like being on the "Said they'd participate" :brownbag: :brownbag: 

I will get my questionnaire to you later this evening when I have something to measure Jax with.... That way I can move to the Received list! :thumbsup:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've signed up... 

Moppy and Cotton are set,, measurements and all... :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Updated :aktion033: keep them coming :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I finally measured Belle. I hope you recieved it! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just e-mailed my info. for the Secret Santa!!! :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

List Updated :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: Just remember, only about one more month to go!!

Keep em coming please.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

JUST A reminder to keep those questionares coming..C'mon guys it's the weekend, you have time to measure the fluffy butts! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

bump! I need more questionares guys..please remember to keep them coming :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok add Sara and Petey!!! :biggrin: I keep forgetting to sign up! We haven't missed on yet! I'll try to get you the questionares by this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

finally sent mine


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

i sent mine last week did you get it?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys :smilie_daumenpos: got more questionares in :aktion033: Keep em coming and list has been updated in Post #9.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrea, just wondering if you got my questionnare...I sent it a few days ago...

Nevermind! I just saw post #9!!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Ok , the time has come to start preparing for Secret Santa. :biggrin:
> 
> For now, we need names of who is going to be participating. If it's ok with everyone, I think we'll keep to Paris' questionare from last year. I think it was very specific. Tiffany, if you'd like to add anything let me know! You can email Tiffany if you have any questions at : [email protected] and me at : [email protected] Please sign in here if you'd like to participate. It gives everyone a good 2 months to sign in for this and participate. What do you all think? I think a gift between $20-30 would be very suitable and makes sure no one's feelings get hurt. Also, I want to add that if YOU have 2 dogs, then you either need to take someone else with 2 dogs OR let us know whether you wouldn't mind taking 2 seperate people.
> 
> ...


I just PMed you Eros' completed questionaire! We're very excited about our first SM holiday exchange 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I *finally* emailed you the quesitonaire. Thank you again for handling this. 

I'm very excited for this holiday, it's my first with Jax!!!!

:aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok List is updated. Only 2 more weeks to go..c'mon guys send in your questionares. There are people on the list who SAID they'd participate that have not sent questionares in. If you want to be sure you make it in time, please send me the questionares ASAP :smilie_daumenpos: This is going to be a lot of fun and I'd hate to see anyone miss out :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I sent the questionaire to you to add Shoni to the list. With puppies this age, it is a real guess what size and what they like will be by Christmas. He is 4 mos. now, but by almost 7 mos. at Christmas there should be a real change. The only thing that makes sense to me is if the person wants his sizes near Christmas they have someone contact me and ask then. I know he gained a pound between 3 and 4 mos. :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli's already grown since I sent my questionaire in too. Maybe we could start a thread later on to update Santa on our latest puppy sizes.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just bought some measuring tape, and all I have to do is measure Belinha. I'm hoping to send in my questionnaire some time this week.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Karli's already grown since I sent my questionaire in too. Maybe we could start a thread later on to update Santa on our latest puppy sizes.[/B]


sounds good to me! Eros is only 4 and a half months old, so I'm sure he'll still grow a bit by Christmas too.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I emailed you my questionnaire today.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

List Updated :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, list has been updated. 2 weeks and this list is closed, so please remember to get your questionares sent in! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks go to :aktion033: Please don't forget your questionares!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OK List Update guys..Remember 9 days more until Secret Santa is closed. So if you want to participate send me your questionares to: [email protected] :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: There are still people on the list who said they would join, but have n ot sent their questionares in..don't forget! This year should be a blast!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for volunteering to organize Secret Santa this year, Andrea! :aktion033:


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy & Paris would like to be added to the list.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, add us to the list and let us know more and what to do as this is our first time doing Secret Santa.

Thanks,

Marsha and Bob

I see that there is a questionare.....got to look it up. Sorry i'm behind but have had some family problems down state.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Please add Midis to the list. I emailed the questionnaire back to you last night.

This will be fun! :smilie_daumenpos: 

BinnieBee


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Please add Miss Celie to the list! This is our first secret santa...how exciting!!! I will email the info to you ASAP.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

List updated, one week to go! Please don't forget, there are still people on the "said they would participate" list and I don't want to forget anyone :smilie_daumenpos: Thanks to everyone for sending their questionares in! Please check the list and make sure your name is on it if you sent the questionare in ! :grouphug: 

Andrea


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Updated again!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

bump just so everyone sees :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I definitely want to participate again this year!! I will get you my questionnaire ASAP (tonight or tomorrow)!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

bump!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The boys keep growing - how do you want us to update you with sizes?

Thanks for doing this.

Jennifer


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

5 more days if you want to participate. the list of ppl saying they would attend still is long enough , so please keep them coming if you want to participate! 

Jennifer, you can resend the questionare if you'd like and I will try and redo..I do have everything filed so it makes it a little hard to keep switching things out, but I will do my very best to accomodate. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

bumpity bump!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok, Paris and Aries are in. 

"We would have done it sooner if Mommy found her tape measurer last week!" - Paris
:aktion033: 
Thank you, this should be fun!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

only 3 more days left, please please get your questionares in!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just call me the 'last-minute-mum' ...... :brownbag: It's done! Just emailed you :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Andrea, when will we know which pup/puppies we will be gifting for? I wanna go shopping!!!!!!!! :chili:

edit: I'm being lazy ..... I'm going now to read the beginning of this thread - just ignore my dumb question! LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Updated :smilie_daumenpos: ONE more day..almost everyone is in. I need to get my own measurements in as well :brownbag: Please don't miss out on Secret Santa! It's going to be loads of fun. There are so many people participating!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

whew!! I finally sent in Sooner & Ruby Jean's!! :smheat: LOL ... nothing like waiting till almost the last day... :brownbag:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo excited. Can't wait to find out who I'm going to get to play Santa for. :aktion033:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't wait to find out what Malts I got so I can start shopping!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY!!! Can't wait to start shopping!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Keep those questionares coming..tomorrow is the LAST DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LAST DAY...please get your questionares in today if you want to participate.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I cannot wait to go shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Yay it's almost time to shop again :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OK Secret Santa is closed :aktion033: We got lots of participation and that will make for a great time :grouphug: 

There are still these people on the list who said they would participate but have not sent in questionares:

Ladysmom
Littleman'sMom
Shiloh'sMom
Gatiger40
Sophie
Joe
Jadey
maebennett
Sophiesmom
Louis'Mom
Karen542
Suz&theFluffs

If you are on the list and still want to participate I will extend an extra day to get those questionares in for you. Please email me: [email protected] with your questionare today. 

:chili: this is going to be tons of fun! :chili: 

Andrea


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-it's going to be so fun to shop for someone else's fluff/s!!! :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok list is closed, :biggrin: I will start working on it tonight! YAY to everyone who participated! :grouphug: This is going to be a ton of fun. I can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again for doing this Andrea! :aktion033: I can't wait to go shopping either!! :chili:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

WHOO, Cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

How fun to shop for someone elses furbutt! I've already got some ideas!!! :chili: Can't wait! :chili: 

Judie & Jaz


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to start thinking of ideas... 

Hmm, this sure will be fun! And I think it's a good time for some dancing chilies! 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How much longer before I know who I get to shop for??? Can you tell I'm excited and ready!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Did someone say shopping? :rockon: Can't wait to start!!! This is so much fun - thanks Andrea!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Let's go SHOPPING!!!! :chili: I'm going to start 'browsing' this weekend!!!! :chili:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Let's go SHOPPING!!!! :chili: I'm going to start 'browsing' this weekend!!!! :chili:[/B]


I did the "browsing" thing yesterday!! And found some REALLY cute outfits, but I didnt know if I was shopping for a boy or girl! LOL


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm so excited too! There's a store in Las Vegas called Flea Bag--and they have the cutest things--I think that's where Ruby Jean and I are going to go to check out things for Xmas gifts--can't wait to find out who we have!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

patience is a virtue  You'll have them by the end of the month! Maybe sooner if ya'll stop nagging me :biggrin: haha JK! I am very excited too!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm ready to shop. I want to shop. I've got to shop!!!! When will I know who for???? :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Is it almost time? I'm ready to shop! :chili:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Did you already e-mail out the Secret Santa matches yet? I kept checking my e-mail and didn't receive anything yet. Not rushing you, but I was just worried it may have been filtered out by yahoo.

Thanks it must be a daunting task with all of us participating. Much appreciated!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Within a couple of days it will be finished. I have everyone paired up but I am stuck on an uneven number and trying to arrange it. Don't worry, I'll keep my promise, by the end of the month


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- I'll take an extra one if needed.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok Andrea its the end of the month already!!! I think we are all ready to SHOP!!!! :innocent:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh if I only had seen this thread before 

I wish you all soooo much fun.*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see who we will be shopping for!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I should have everyone out in the next day or two at most..I am pretty much done and just have to get all the emails together


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so excited!!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you so much for doing this Andrea-I know it is alot of work!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay, thanks so much. Cant wait, I am being patient though, cause I could have never got it all together. :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Andrea, how close are you to getting our Secret Santas to us? I'm about to burst with anticipation! I LOVE to shop for pets and keep seeing cute things online and in pet boutiques/stores.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm waiting for the pm :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I'll be done today :chili: I have had a few set backs and a few odd numbers..so I'm doing my best to work out the final kinks. I had to start all over again We have all the way until December to shop..it'll be ok


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wait, I'm confused, why would it matter if there is an odd number?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Wait, I'm confused, why would it matter if there is an odd number?[/B]


There wouldn't be anyone to match it to.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah but we aren't "matched." Each one of us just gets someone. The person we get doesn't also have us. It is just like drawing names out of a hat so it shouldn't matter if there is an even or odd number.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> Yeah but we aren't "matched." Each one of us just gets someone. The person we get doesn't also have us. It is just like drawing names out of a hat so it shouldn't matter if there is an even or odd number.[/B]


I was wondering the same thing.... Because even if it's an odd number, everyone will still get one person.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ooooh, I'm trying so hard to be patient!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm almost done with my shopping - except of course there is the gender & size issue so I still have a couple of little bits to get once I know that  Being all the way down here, we have no cool stuff, so I've been ordering online - I have to get in early so it can get here, then be shipped back there!! LOL

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> I'm almost done with my shopping - except of course there is the gender & size issue so I still have a couple of little bits to get once I know that  Being all the way down here, we have no cool stuff, so I've been ordering online - I have to get in early so it can get here, then be shipped back there!! LOL
> 
> I'm so excited!![/B]



Same with me. I get most of Mill and Murphs stuff online as there is never anything good around here. Especially in my small town, there is nothing at all.

I cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

UPDATE all is done and PM's will be sent out tomm..any questions, feel free to PM me. Thanks for all the patience guys :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No-thank YOU Andrea for taking care of this! I cannot wait to go shopping! :chili: :chili:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

YEA I can't wait!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Wohoooo, thanks again Andrea!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

YEAH!!! Thank you Andrea! I've got a shopping day with my mom and sister wednesday! Perfect timing!!!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update Andrea, and thanks for doing all the work on this! You're awesome!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Whoo hoo, thanks so much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Can't wait to see who we got! just came to me ...i'll have to buy some boy-toys lol .....for my Quincy too !!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> UPDATE all is done and PM's will be sent out tomm..any questions, feel free to PM me. Thanks for all the patience guys :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Andrea, Thanks for putting all of this together...in case you weren't busy enough!!!! You are so sweet for taking this on!! Thanks again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Andrea! Can't wait to shop!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see if I can start shopping yet.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for doing all of the work on this Andrea!! Can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Just wondering if everyone has got their PM's to find out who they are shopping for? I didnt get one, and am hoping I didnt miss out... :shocked: 

Thanks again Andrea for all this I am very excited... :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got mine this morning! I'm so excited!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We didn't get ours yet!!!! :smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know who I've got !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no, haven't got mine yet


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:chili: we just got ours :chili: we're very excited! it's going to be SO hard not to give it away LOL so please forgive me if i don't post as often until this is all done LOL


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie and I got ours!!!! A shopping we will go, a shopping we will go, hi ho a cherry oh, a shopping we will go!!!

Josie says: I'm not telling nobody who we got!!! Although, bribery is certainly encouraged...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay I got mine too.

Thanks Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited! We got ours, too!

Does anyone know what we are allowed to spend? I think it was $50 last year, but I thought it was changed to $25 this year. $25 doesn't buy you very much. Can we go over?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I am so excited! We got ours, too!
> 
> Does anyone know what we are allowed to spend? I think it was $50 last year, but I thought it was changed to $25 this year. $25 doesn't buy you very much. Can we go over?[/B]


Yes, I first put a limit of $50 ..but only $20-30 is "required" You can spend more if you like, but just don't "expect" to get a gift back for the same amount..but It will be hard not to go over..so I personally, will go over..but it's only by CHOICE


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Maggie waiting patiently........ :smheat: :bysmilie: :smheat: :bysmilie:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea, I got a girl. Hurrah, I finally get to go shopping for real girly things. What Fun :chili: :chili:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

We got ours too!!! An we cannot wait to start our shopping!!!! whoop whoop!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Yea, I got a girl. Hurrah, I finally get to go shopping for real girly things. What Fun :chili: :chili:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I haven't gotten mine yet, but this made me laugh.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh boy, I'm so excited. I got a boy and I got a girl. This will be such fun.

Gotta to go shopping. So much to buy and so little time. Off to shop, shop, shop. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I'm so happy. I'm a Secret Santa and I get to shop for other people's furbabies. :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

hhhhmmm still waiting patiently the gift ideas just flowing.....I sit here waiting patiently. :bysmilie: :shocked: :bysmilie: :shocked:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I got mine this morning. I got a boy and girl too. This is so much fun. I had a blast last year and can't wait to go shopping. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Can't wait to go shopping. Hope I get my a furbaby to shop for soon  Andrea, please tell me you received my message this time!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: I don't have one yet!! Come on who is it??
Was I supposed to update on Shoni's size, etc. yet? We talked about doing that with puppys who are growing. :brownbag:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> :shocked: I don't have one yet!! Come on who is it??
> Was I supposed to update on Shoni's size, etc. yet? We talked about doing that with puppys who are growing. :brownbag:[/B]



Dee, I would contact Andrea... I think you should have gotten your SS name by now.

Also yes, the 'update size' thread is in the 'Anything Goes' forum

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=28103


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already PM'd her :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........but I did send you the questionaire. See your list in post #1, I'm on there. :smcry:


----------

